# Question about fishing the South End of Perdido Bay



## FHD (May 26, 2013)

Okay guys - I've got questions! 

I live on the south end of Perdido Bay (townhomes on Innerarity Point Road) and have caught nothing but sailcats in the bay. My preference is artificial baits and I've caught a sailcat on just about every lure in my tackle box. 

Well, today it dawned on me that I've been using top water plugs and/or plugs that generally don't go down very deep and have never fished the bottom of the bay with something like a jig head / matrix shad (since I just learned about them this weekend here on the PFF.)

Has anyone had any success pulliing in anything other than sailcats out of the south end of Perdido bay and, if so, what were you using and how were you fishing?

I've got a kayak and toted it across the road into Kees Bayou and out into the channel beyond and have gotten into specs and ladyfish. However, since I live on the bay, I would love to catch a red in the bay if they are there, but just not sure they are there and how to go about it if they are.

Without much grass on the south end of the bay, I'm just not sure the ecosystem is good for any kind of game fish. It seems the sailcats may have taken over. I also understand that the salinity in the bay is only about half of that in the gulf which may also be part of my problem. And, the nautical charts indicate the deepest portions of the south end of the bay are only around 12 or 13 feet, with the average being far less!

Any thoughts? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FHD (May 26, 2013)

Well, I paddled out and worked over the bottom for about an hour (at around 9 feed deep) and didn't get a single strike. Not very encouraging...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Fish the shorelines and around structure such as piers and rip rap seawalls. Slow down and bounce the bottom , and you should pick up some reds and flounder. Try to fish when the tide is moving pretty good , this will up your chances. Good luck !


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

im usually fishing the bay south of 98 across from nix point. a few miles north of you actually. i catch more hardheads than sail cats but lately catfish have been very abundant. we usually catch a red or 2 also, sometimes others as well. i always use live bait i catch with my net; but squid is my first choice of not live bait cause it stays on the hook so good. have not tried artificial yet so cant speak to that. everyone is catching more cats lately; im about to start saving mine and use them for bait surf fishing. not sure what to target really; just need a reason to buy a good beach pole and free bait sounds like it..lol


----------



## 6uldv8 (Apr 15, 2015)

My son lives in the same townhouse complex as you and has also started kayak fishing. I think he's had just about the same experience so far. He's a member of this forum. I'll mention your thread and maybe you two can figure out where the reds are.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Specs on the grass flats on the South side of Inneraity Island ... white trout in the cove down deep ..


----------



## AUTIGER15 (May 13, 2015)

Hey FHD,

I live in the same place as you. If you ever want to get together and fish let me know. I'm pretty sure we already know who each other are lol! 

Just send me a PM!


----------



## FHD (May 26, 2013)

PM sent yesterday...


----------

